# Stan McQuay Video



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2006)

pretty cool vid: http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/fitshow/episode46/fsi_biotest.htm


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice house (and car).  I wonder if he does anything else for a living (on the side)?


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

I've seen this guy on Mtv. He seems like a cool well-spoken guy.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Nice house (and car).  I wonder if he does anything else for a living (on the side)?



I think he does motivational speaking at schools.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Nice house (and car).  I wonder if he does anything else for a living (on the side)?



I think so because a few times he said "when I get home from work"? It sounded like he had some type of "day job". 

Although now that he is a pro and sponsored by Biotest and maybe others he could probably live off of just bodybuilding.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Prince said:


> I think so because a few times he said "when I get home from work"? It sounded like he had some type of "day job".
> 
> Although now that he is a pro and sponsored by Biotest and maybe others he could probably live off of just bodybuilding.



Probably made a good chunk of money name dropping Biotest several times. I don't look down at him at all though, those guys gotta do what they gotta do to make money. 

If he an IFBB pro? Or some other federation?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2006)

he is an IFBB pro.


----------



## Spud (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome! A (half) asian bodybuilder!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2006)

not sure about now, but for the majority of his career he was all natural, I like him.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 9, 2006)

He claims to be natural and has for some time. All of these guys "work," they sign autographs and mail stuff out and such, that is what they usually refer to when they are "at the office."


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2006)

right, at least that is true for the "top pros", he made it sound like he had a day job.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2006)

you could be right, I don't know much about him other than thinking he is pretty likely full of shit about being natural


----------



## Tatyana (Dec 11, 2006)

I met him at Titan 2006. He was a really nice guy


x
x
x

T


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2006)

Mudge said:


> He claims to be natural and has for some time. All of these guys "work," they sign autographs and mail stuff out and such, that is what they usually refer to when they are "at the office."



I believe that he _was_ natural, past tense.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2006)

So was Dorian, past tense


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2006)

Mudge said:


> So was Dorian, past tense



Actually, he was created and born synthetically in a lab by an alien race far superior to our own.


----------



## fufu (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe with Stan becoming a pro, and Ben Weider retiring, there will be a change in the judging and people with the physiques such as Stan's could be top contendors for the Olympia???......nah.

I don't even think that is a sentence, but you get the idea.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Maybe with Stan becoming a pro, and Ben Weider retiring, there will be a change in the judging and people with the physiques such as Stan's could be top contendors for the Olympia???......nah.
> 
> I don't even think that is a sentence, but you get the idea.




im glad someone does


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> im glad someone does



Bugger off, eh mate!


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Bugger off, eh mate!



screw you cat !


----------

